# Nitrites not going down anymore.



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Still have high nitrites. The nitrates are rising but the nitrites aren't going down. I added another filter a week ago to increase airation. The fish show no signs of stress. I think maybe I should trim feeding down even more. Not sure. It feels like its taking 1,000,000 years.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey azeral26, the bacteria that consumes nitrItes does take awhile to establish it self. I hope you are using salt to relive nitrIte poisoning. I know when I was cycling my 55 US gallon tank it took more than 30 days for the nitrItes to reach zero ppm.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

if your nitrates are rising, you are getting there. Just be patient.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

let the cycle ride out on its own. might take some time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

What level are the nitrites at, I thought you'd be cycled by now. I wonder if the bacteria in your Bio-spira was deceased.

And what readings are the 75 currently at? If the nitrites are high in the smaller tank it may be worthwhile swapping fish with the 75.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I've been adding salt every water change. Well enough salt to replace what I've taken out anyways =)


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> What level are the nitrites at, I thought you'd be cycled by now. I wonder if the bacteria in your Bio-spira was deceased.
> 
> And what readings are the 75 currently at? If the nitrites are high in the smaller tank it may be worthwhile swapping fish with the 75.
> [snapback]838293[/snapback]​


Nitrites in the small tank are 5.0. In the 75 0 nirites and 0 nitrates, trace amonia.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

You might be best moving you p's to the 75 now, if you can take along some media too. If you are getting nitrates in the smaller tank then you do have both kinds of bacteria. They may have to cope with some more ammonia and nitrite readings but they won't be very high with little fish in the 75. If the feeders were removed and put in the smaller tank that would be less bio load.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> You might be best moving you p's to the 75 now, if you can take along some media too. If you are getting nitrates in the smaller tank then you do have both kinds of bacteria. They may have to cope with some more ammonia and nitrite readings but they won't be very high with little fish in the 75. If the feeders were removed and put in the smaller tank that would be less bio load.
> [snapback]838316[/snapback]​


Hrmmm yea I think I'll transfer them. The p's have been exposed to high nitrite readings for far to long.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Try and take all the filter media across if you can. Removing the feeders and putting them in the smaller tank will not do them any good but you need to keep the bio load down in the 75. The 75 will have gathered enough bacteria to cope with the ammonia and nitrite before they get to dangerous levels. If you take all the media over it shouldn't take long. Just make sure when feeding to fully clean up after them. Try not to leave a scrap, so not to add to ammonia levels.

Try not to just dump them in the new tank. Introduce them, the temp won't be exactly the same. The PH may be unless you have driftwood in one of them. A sudden shock of differing temp and PH should be avoided.

I believe the conditions will be less harsh for them in the 75. Got your 90 yet!? Plans for it?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> Try and take all the filter media across if you can. Removing the feeders and putting them in the smaller tank will not do them any good but you need to keep the bio load down in the 75. The 75 will have gathered enough bacteria to cope with the ammonia and nitrite before they get to dangerous levels. If you take all the media over it shouldn't take long. Just make sure when feeding to fully clean up after them. Try not to leave a scrap, so not to add to ammonia levels.
> 
> Try not to just dump them in the new tank. Introduce them, the temp won't be exactly the same. The PH may be unless you have driftwood in one of them. A sudden shock of differing temp and PH should be avoided.
> 
> ...


Phew that stressed me out more than them.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> Phew that stressed me out more than them.
> [snapback]838380[/snapback]​


I'm sweeting bullets. I could'nt get all of the feeders out of the old tank. I left 1 tiger barb, 2 little sword tails, and one black molly. I had two filters running on the small tank so I took the oldest one and added it to the 75. I also took another plant from the small tank.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> I'm sweeting bullets. I could'nt get all of the feeders out of the old tank. I left 1 tiger barb, 2 little sword tails, and one black molly. I had two filters running on the small tank so I took the oldest one and added it to the 75. I also took another plant from the small tank.
> [snapback]838383[/snapback]​


Now all fish and the owner are stressed out


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> Now all fish and the owner are stressed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot that I haven't added any salt to the 75. Maybe I should. I added some stress coat right after I put them in.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I made one side of the 75 look like their old tank, red bandana over the light and same decor. Once I did that they came out and swam around. 2 of them have anyways. The temp was the same in both tanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think you need to worry about the salt immediately, if at all. I don't think, providing you don't overfeed, the nitrite will reach 5 again. But you could slowly start adding some salt if it does rise again.

It will take them a while to adjust I bet. There growth rate will shoot up now. Give them a few months you will start being a little more cautious with them







!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> I don't think you need to worry about the salt immediately, if at all. I don't think, providing you don't overfeed. The nitrite will reach 5 again. But you could slowly start adding some salt if it does rise again.
> 
> It will take them a while to adjust I bet. There growth rate will shoot up now. Give them a few months you will start being a little more cautious with them
> 
> ...


They will never be moved again. The tank is in my basement, very low traffic. It should be cool.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

They love it in there, this is the first time I've seen them group up. In the small tank they did'nt have a chance to swim around together.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

They tend to group more when they are a little afraid and at feedings. New surroundings, probably a little scared. They will be a lot happier in there though granted!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> They love it in there, this is the first time I've seen them group up. In the small tank they did'nt have a chance to swim around together.
> [snapback]838790[/snapback]​


They are on constant patrol. They come out from behind the weeds and swim around the tank. Then hide and repeat over and over. Now I have seen first hand why you should give them a big tank. The little buggers love it.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> They are on constant patrol. They come out from behind the weeds and swim around the tank. Then hide and repeat over and over. Now I have seen first hand why you should give them a big tank. The little buggers love it.
> [snapback]838796[/snapback]​


I was thinking that since the bio-load is so small in there.....maybe the tank will cycle slow and not have the high extremes the small tank did.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> I was thinking that since the bio-load is so small in there.....maybe the tank will cycle slow and not have the high extremes the small tank did.
> [snapback]838798[/snapback]​


My LFS told me you don't have to send your tank through the nightmare cycle. If it has a minimal bio-load it will gradually balance itself. Don't know if she is right or wrong but i'll watch it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Thats what I meant. The ammonia and Nitrite never reach a dangerous amount because it takes ages for little fish to build them up to dangerous levels. By which time your bacteria will begin to build up and then ammonia and nitrite will lower again.

Thats why I suggested moving 'Captain P' when he was fisrt bitten. Monitor them but it should be fine. I never cycled my 75 because I just put my single Serra in there and instead of filling a tray with mechanical media in my Eheim. I filled it with gravel from a tank that has been running for 10 years. Instantly cycled, a few months down the line I swapped the gravel back to the mech media. No levels of Ammonia and Nitrite at any point.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not sure what she is talking about. Every tank must cycle eventually. Minimal bio-load may make the ammonia/nitrite spike not quite so significant but until you have the bacteria in place for the cycle you will have ammonia/nitrites in your water...no way around that. I do agree that a small bio-load is probably better for the fish going through the cycle than a over-stocked tank would be.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Im not sure what she is talking about. Every tank must cycle eventually. Minimal bio-load may make the ammonia/nitrite spike not quite so significant but until you have the bacteria in place for the cycle you will have ammonia/nitrites in your water...no way around that. I do agree that a small bio-load is probably better for the fish going through the cycle than a over-stocked tank would be.
> [snapback]838827[/snapback]​


I transfered over a filter and some deco from their small tank to the 75 in hopes that it will help speed things up a little bit.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> I believe the conditions will be less harsh for them in the 75. Got your 90 yet!? Plans for it?
> [snapback]838325[/snapback]​


My plans for the 90....well I'm going to buy baby piranhas for it, that I know for sure. Maybe a group of 4 or 5 caribe's or piraya is what I've been thinking about. I want to buy babies because I'm still so new and want to grow into the hobby with my p's and not jump in head first with an older group of p's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Its a good plan. Pygo's grow so quickly anyway, they will soon be half a foot. Its not so easy for me to get P's other than Natts.

Not a lot changes when they are larger but you do have to be careful when you are playing about in the tank for long periods. Buying or making a divide can be useful. I use plant tongs to touch the bottom. Its 2ft deep and i'm not sticking my whole arm and shoulder in there!!

I would like a Caribe or Piraya too. I only have a free 55 now, with no equiptment as yet. I keep thinking marine but then the cost scares me!! I already spend a fortune on them. I actually have an interview and my local fish shop, still to be arranged. I will phone them in the morning. Bit of a wage drop but a job I might actually like!! If I get the job and staff dicount I will go saltwater I reckon!

Oh and over this side of 'the pond' its your birthday. So


----------

